# Israeli boycott stickers spotted in stores across Canada



## Preacher (Mar 24, 2016)

'Boycott Israel' stickers are appearing in stores around Canada

I hope to see them in the US soon! No doubt the stores would be boycotted here.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 24, 2016)

I think Hillary said something about making BDS illegal or something when she spoke at AIPAC.  They are here already.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 24, 2016)

Hillary Clinton Attacks Israel Boycott Movement in AIPAC Speech

Okay, she didn't SAY make it illegal, but she made a strong argument against it.

_Democratic presidential contender Hillary Clinton called the Israel boycott movement “alarming” in a speech Monday, characterizing activists as anti-Semitic and accusing them of “bullying” Jewish students on college campuses.


“Many of the young people here today are on the front lines of the battle to oppose the alarming Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions movement known as BDS,” said Clinton, speaking at the annual policy conference of the American Israeli Public Affairs Committee (AIPAC). “Particularly at a time when anti-Semitism is on the rise across the world, especially in Europe, we must repudiate all efforts to malign, isolate, and undermine Israel and the Jewish people.”


BDS is a global movement of activists looking to pressure Israel into ending its occupation of the West Bank and restoring the rights of Israel’s Arab-Palestinian citizens. Opponents of BDS activism on campus frequently accuse BDS activists of “bullying opponents into silence” or trying to “de-legitimize Israel.”


In the past couple of years, AIPAC has aggressively promoted anti-BDS legislation, including legislation in some states to block funding for public universities that adopt divestment resolutions.


This is not the first time Clinton has signaled opposition to the BDS movement. Last year, in a public letter to Haim Saban, she called the movement an “attack” and “the latest attempt to single Israel out on the world stage.”_


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 29, 2016)

For the record-----the islamo Nazi  "BOYCOTT ISRAEL"  program did not start  in the year  2005  which is the standard in islamo Nazi propaganda  STARTING DATE of
BDS-------it started even before 1948 at which time EVEN BACK THEN it became
a kind of world wide program.     After 1948 ISLAMIC STATES  staged a very comprehensive boycott of all things    ZIONIST-------barring all business and trade with any industry anywhere in the world that did business with Israel-----the idea was
to starve Israel out of existence-------ie STAVATION SIEGE.       I support similar economic sieges ---specifically by the US for any reason at all-------against any country for whatever reason I choose.    For those who do not know-----the products of  important food industries were UTTERLY ABSENT in Israel-----since its inception
based on boycott.  ---------and even clothing industries.    -----GREAT IDEA----lets do it.     Israel survived------so can every Islamic shit hole in the world


----------



## AsherN (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm good with that. If you truly boycott everything that came out of israel. Let's start with your cell phone and Intel processor and we'll go from there.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Apr 14, 2016)

AsherN said:


> I'm good with that. If you truly boycott everything that came out of israel. Let's start with your cell phone and Intel processor and we'll go from there.




I see no problem? Build them in America then. Create new jobs for Americans. Why not?  No doubt all those items you mentioned have spying devices in them anyway.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Apr 14, 2016)

Odium said:


> 'Boycott Israel' stickers are appearing in stores around Canada
> 
> I hope to see them in the US soon! No doubt the stores would be boycotted here.




If the zionists can get their way they will have those stores boycotted.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Apr 14, 2016)

feduptaxpayer said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > 'Boycott Israel' stickers are appearing in stores around Canada
> ...






Odium said:


> 'Boycott Israel' stickers are appearing in stores around Canada
> 
> I hope to see them in the US soon! No doubt the stores would be boycotted here.





Odium said:


> 'Boycott Israel' stickers are appearing in stores around Canada
> 
> I hope to see them in the US soon! No doubt the stores would be boycotted here.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Apr 14, 2016)

Odium said:


> 'Boycott Israel' stickers are appearing in stores around Canada
> 
> I hope to see them in the US soon! No doubt the stores would be boycotted here.




By the way, I like that old Polish saying.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Apr 14, 2016)

feduptaxpayer said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...




By the way, I like that old Polish saying. So true indeed.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 15, 2016)

feduptaxpayer said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > 'Boycott Israel' stickers are appearing in stores around Canada
> ...



I support the boycott of those stores and an intensive campaign revealing just which products from which countries SHOULD be boycotted.    Long long ago   (when I was a kid-----that long)   some people began to publish lists of  THE RIGHT BUSINESSES ----with which GOOD CHRISTIANS should engage.    I was a kid-----maybe nine or ten--------I do not recall if this was a country wide program,   state wide ---or just very local town thing-------in any case ---the practice was somehow
declared illegal.     The "good businessmen"  were temperate and church going and
probably paid the best bribes--------as to the boycott of Israel---in fact it has been ongoing since 1950-----it just has gotten MORE PRESS  lately.      Pakistan sends
terrorists to the USA-----that country ALSO sells LOTS of stainless steel kitchen stuff in the USA----and even stainless steel medical instruments     BOYCOTT PAKISTANI STAINLESS STEEL  -------anyone want some stickers?      I could include pictures of the dead lying on the ground in Texas   (was it texas?)


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Apr 15, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...




Not only Israel should be boycotted but also countries like Saudi Arabia where they still chop peoples heads off. There are many more countries that need to be boycotted also. I guess with the western countries and the western media, the only countries that should be boycotted are pro-white, anti-gay, and Christian countries.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 15, 2016)

feduptaxpayer said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...



can you name a   "pro-white"     "anti-gay"   "Christian country"   that has been boycotted past or present-----other than  Nazi Germany?     ok ---well maybe AXIS
Italy


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Apr 17, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...




The so-called apartheid regime in South Africa comes to mind.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 17, 2016)

feduptaxpayer said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...



I did not know that  South Africa has an issue with homosexuals----I just did not
know------Nor did I know that it was a Christian theocracy -----or that Christianity was
the  "state religion"


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Apr 17, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...




Being a controlled white country at the time when apartheid was the rule, the Europeans that ran and rule South Africa were no doubt brought up with Christian beliefs and background. From my understanding there are some countries in Africa and the Middle Eat that kill homosexuals. As of today, I do not know if homosexuality is recognized or not in South Africa, and to be honest, I don't really care one way or the other.


----------



## my2¢ (Apr 18, 2016)

If the shop owner doesn't want to sell something that's fine.  But to defend plastering somebody else's property with these stickers is asinine.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (May 4, 2016)

AsherN said:


> I'm good with that. If you truly boycott everything that came out of israel. Let's start with your cell phone and Intel processor and we'll go from there.




(X)And no doubt that all of those cell phones and Intel computers coming from Israhell have little chips in them to listen and get to read what you are talking about. But ya, keep on supporting a country that the FBI has basically called a threat to America, and who has been found spying on their best friend America. With friends like that, who needs enemies. Wake up, mac.


----------



## The Great Goose (May 5, 2016)

feduptaxpayer said:


> AsherN said:
> 
> 
> > I'm good with that. If you truly boycott everything that came out of israel. Let's start with your cell phone and Intel processor and we'll go from there.
> ...


So what brands does Israel make?


----------



## feduptaxpayer (May 5, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > AsherN said:
> ...



Maybe ASHERN can tell you that because I don't know.


----------

